# Country Corner in FWB



## buccaru (Apr 16, 2012)

The Country Corner feed store in Fort Walton Beach offers ethanol free gas. They're more on the expensive side, but options are limited in FWB. It's on the N. Beal Extension right where Beal changes names to Lewis Turner, near the Green Acres traffic light.


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

If hou have Base access Eglin has E-Free...87


----------



## buccaru (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh yeah? I didn't know that and I get gas there all the time for my vehicles.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I never noticed that either...


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

buccaru said:


> The Country Corner feed store in Fort Walton Beach offers ethanol free gas. They're more on the expensive side, but options are limited in FWB. It's on the N. Beal Extension right where Beal changes names to Lewis Turner, near the Green Acres traffic light.


Do they have 91 octane or better? and what is the price?


----------



## ManSnorkle (Jul 18, 2012)

Gatlin also has it in FWB.
Pure out in Woodlawn/Navarre has as well. thinks its the 91 only
here


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

I knows all about Gatlin their price is ridiculous, I don't need full service. I need 91 octane ethanol free at a normal price.


----------

